# For 95% Cured



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

What did it for me..............

Don't give up

Relax

Believe when people say that it is possible to be cured (hope is the best medicine for this horror disease)

Don't drink alcohol

Don't do drugs

Talk with some people u can trust, throw everything out what's in your head... it's a relieve

Only do things when u feel ready for it

Don't expect to snap out and feel good forever. it's a long way with ups en downs (much more downs then ups 

Create some places where u feel save ( i know it sounds ridicilous) but try...

Have sex

Vitamine B complex

Vitamine C

Fishoil Omega 3


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

this is very helpful and i can stand behind it 100% and i feel like i'm at 92% recovered.

i especially agree with this: "*Only do things when u feel ready for it*".

people who don't know about dp/dr and can notice you feel better will try to tell you how much better you are, but only you know how much better you are, so ALWAYS follow your instinct.


----------



## Roooledoulf (May 22, 2013)

I felt like i was 80% recovered, but i realized it was just 80% acceptant.

=[


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Roooledoulf said:


> I felt like i was 80% recovered, but i realized it was just 80% acceptant.
> 
> =[


acceptance is a HUGE step toward recovery. keep your head up man


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

"Create some places where u feel save ( i know it sounds ridicilous) but try.."

This is so true, just notice the shift in your thought processes, when you go to a safe place....... You'll see for yourself


----------



## Gundly (Sep 7, 2009)

chazhe said:


> "Create some places where u feel save ( i know it sounds ridicilous) but try.."
> 
> This is so true, just notice the shift in your thought processes, when you go to a safe place....... You'll see for yourself


I agree. When I am out side of my house, and I start getting anxiety or something, I just want to get back into my room and into my bed or shower, and I will feel better. Always have a place you can rely on to go when feeling bad. A couch, loved ones house, bed, shower, a chair, a hammock outside, anything.


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Now when i'm relapsed fully this topic feels like abolute bullshit :s

FUCK !!!


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

What u mean with 'u relapse' ?


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

haha yeah i know what the word means but why u say so surely that i will relapse?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

L.Z. said:


> haha yeah i know what the word means but why u say so surely that i will relapse?


So wait ... Do you have DP or no?


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Fearless said:


> Because from your opening post, it's clear that you haven't understood why you got DP in the first place.


I do, my triggers were anxiety, drugs (cocaine, xtc) and sleep apnea


----------



## Vitellius (Jul 18, 2013)

How do you cure sleep apnea? Seriously


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

nope


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

Cua said:


> How do you cure sleep apnea? Seriously


With a c-pap


----------



## meekrab (Oct 10, 2009)

What do u mean u are 90 % recovered? Or like sb87 said 92 %. Seriously guys. One way or another. Either you are free from depersonalization, or you are not. Its that simple for me. From my experience in dp advices like take vitamins, work hard, exercise talk to people about everything u feel are pointless. Im not saying that they are not make u feel a little bit better, but it doesnt change the fact, what we are all fucked up inside. Go make a change, stop thinking about yourself all the time, dont be scared of moving from your parents or changing job u hate. Just make a decision and have in mind that the worst is behind you. I really hope you all will recover.


----------

